# OMBTT Buckeye Lake results



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

OHIO MEGA BASS TOURNAMENT TRAIL
Team Tournament Results
4/19/2014 BUCKEYE LAKE 
Division: OMBTT14 
Team Boat# Fish Pnlty B/F Total Points Payouts
1 > G.HILL-T.COLLINS 5/ 5 11.04 3.43** 11.04 *3,015.00* 
2 S.PICKRELL-J.WILSON 5/ 5 10.77 4.63* 10.77 *1,890.00*
3 W.ENGLEFIELD-C.COOPER 5/ 5 9.98 2.10 9.98 * 1,590.00*
4 T.CANNON-W.PRESELY 5/ 5 9.19 2.49 9.19 *1,100.00*
5 M.REEVES-M.YARNELL 5/ 5 9.01 2.32 9.01 * 835.00*
6 D.TATRO-R.TARMAN 5/ 5 8.86 2.61 8.86 * 455.00*
7 R.HILES-C.HELFER 5/ 5 8.85 2.31 8.85 * 440.00*
8 J.YOUNG-J.COAKLEY 5/ 5 8.49 2.57 8.49 * 385.00*
9 C.AMBOS-> S.MANSON 5/ 5 8.49 2.21 8.49 * 300.00*
10 D.DAVENPORT-R.NUTTER 5/ 5 8.29 2.26 8.29
11 S.SINK-J.SCHAURER 5/ 5 7.94 2.73 7.94
12 R.RIGGS-T.GALL 5/ 5 7.94 2.63 7.94
13 C.MALONE-W.STEPHENS 5/ 5 7.76 2.28 7.76
14 E.HUBER-R.PARSLEY 5/ 5 7.72 2.16 7.72
15 D.MAURICE-> B.HENRY 5/ 5 7.58 2.15 7.58

66 Boats competed with very nice weather. Congrats to the winners. The 12lb pot did not get broke so 540.00 will carry over to Grand lake St Marys.

See you all there.
Jami
PS Our Ohio River Open is already 25% full.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Video of weigh in is now up.


----------

